# Golf Cart Wheels



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Why is it that you can't get 8'' 10'' or 12'' deep dish wire wheels ? Knock off's , bolt ons, etc. I cant find any wheel company out there making mini wire wheels. Know of any? :dunno:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

is that a serious question?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Dec 27 2009, 07:50 AM~16099912
> *Why is it that you can't get 8'' 10'' or 12'' deep dish wire wheels ?  Knock off's , bolt ons, etc.  I cant find any wheel company out there making mini wire wheels.  Know of any?  :dunno:
> *


I do not know of any and i tried to find some in 8" or 10" for a project that i had. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:| :| :|


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Yah It wasnt a joke. I aquired a ez go cart , Promised my old lady who is disabled, That I would hook it up with hyrdos and lowrider style it out for her . She wants it for vacation and camping for the summer, And shows etc. And I just happen to have a dozen pumps or so LOL


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

*RIDING 13'S HERE*


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

my cart looks just like that, minus the wheels.. I have sets of 13'' knock offs just like those in the pic. I want to drop it to the ground. Don't have time to build an entire body for it. That cart looks sick with the 13's on it. Lots of mods to drop that thing to the body on 13's. Iv'e saw it done, but it was a entire body frame make over. well I guess noone makes small wheels


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 27 2009, 06:48 PM~16104450
> *RIDING 13'S HERE
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: now just add the 1" front upper extensions and that GC will look mean.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 27 2009, 07:48 PM~16104450
> *RIDING 13'S HERE
> 
> 
> *


hell yea, steering wheel, small e&g grille for like a eldo, bend the front axles for the bulldog look, sleepy eyes instead of the chrome grille protectors over the lights, custom paint, custom interior, if you really wanna do it up chrome undies, stereo with dual frenched antennas, would be cool :biggrin:


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Dec 27 2009, 09:05 PM~16104665
> *my cart looks just like that,  minus the wheels..  I have sets of 13'' knock offs just like those in the pic.  I want to drop it to the ground.  Don't have time to build an entire body for it.  That cart looks sick with the 13's on it.  Lots of mods to drop that thing to the body on 13's.  Iv'e saw it done,  but it was a entire body frame make over.    well I guess noone makes small wheels
> *



Damn homeboy Where the hell you been hiding out at :biggrin: Looks like you got yourself a nice lil project  G/L. I will LYK if i can come across anything. I dont do much, but play on the computer every day :biggrin: I will check around for you


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm kinda enthoziastic spell check . It's been literally years since i fabricated any lowrider anything. I'm geting back on my feet and I'll be ready to open up shop for 2010. Starting off with the golf cart , because my old lady dosent drive, Hasn't had any hyrdo action in her life at all. Just myself complaining about how much I hated my bagged s-10. Everyone tells her about my old school days of lowriding and how much fun those hydros are. I have a bunch of old school reds pumps and I plan on a 4 pump install on the cart. No luck on rims yet?
I don't want to have to build a cart from scratch. 13'' rims are hard to tuck


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

my cuz had some small chrome spoke wheels on his golf cart dont know where he got them the dish wasnt that deep on them but they looked alright


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.golfcarsca.com/

Check out the 10" look kinda lk supremes


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Throw some Deeeezzzz on that bitch! I got Daytons on mine :biggrin: 

http://www.golfcarttirestore.com/wirebaskets.html


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 28 2009, 03:36 PM~16112010
> *Throw some Deeeezzzz on that bitch! I got Daytons on mine  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.golfcarttirestore.com/wirebaskets.html
> *


post a pic bro :biggrin: 

You go w/ the all gold's ?????


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Those are nice, but i want a 8'' dep dish knockof. maybe dayton should check the post.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

there is a shop here in Abq that has some 10" Mcleans that he had custom made in the early 90's and I think he spent about $2000 doing that


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 28 2009, 03:28 PM~16111948
> *http://www.golfcarsca.com/
> 
> Check out the 10" look kinda lk supremes
> *


Those are nice


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 28 2009, 08:32 PM~16115154
> *Those are nice
> *


Yeah, hell i think i need a cart now just so i can rim it up.Hell i can get them old electric ones for dddddirt cheap :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Dec 28 2009, 03:18 PM~16111879
> *
> I don't want to have to build a cart from scratch.  13'' rims are hard to tuck
> *


if tucking is your problem wheelspecialists on here has 13" standards and even fwd knockoffs in stock. He said he even had a 12" or something I think...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

also if worse comes to worse 13s look SUPER tiny when you put a low pro tire on them. Guess you could paint a white wall on them. It would lose some of the look but they would still be wires.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

I have 13'' 100 spoke deep dish, If I could find a 13'' low profile I'd probably be ok.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 28 2009, 09:24 PM~16116420
> *Yeah, hell i think i need a cart now just so i can rim it up.Hell i can get them old electric ones for dddddirt cheap :biggrin:
> *


Electrics are nice, Thats what my cart is , also its 36 volt! Hydro time :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Dec 29 2009, 08:13 AM~16120053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is gonna be finding some low profile tires or "Euro's" as they have been called.I dont even think there made anymore.There was a guy on here awile back selling some but i dont even think i could find the post.I'll go try tho


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

The stock tires are 18'' tall, it would be nice to use the 13'' wheels with like 15 inch tires . want them to be a little smaller in size than stock anyway


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Dec 29 2009, 11:52 AM~16122106
> *The stock tires are 18'' tall,  it would be nice to use the 13'' wheels with like 15 inch tires  .  want them to be a little smaller in size than stock anyway
> *


Here is some low pro 13's on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...&#ht_2503wt_941

Good luck they are 205-30-13


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz+Dec 29 2009, 12:52 PM~16122106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Height: 19.0 inches


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice Thanks for that


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

It is 10 degrees here in ct right now, All I had done to the cart since i got it 2 weeks ago is restore the batterys and send them into storage. The good news is that when the weather gets back into at least the 40's I will begin the project. For the rest of the winter I will just buy and get all my parts ready. I will begin a build up topic with pics when i begin. Open to all suggestions . Thanks for the tire help!


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

so you can just buy a golf cart and put 13'' on it


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists+Dec 29 2009, 01:43 PM~16122526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah lk stated them 13" low pros are still 19" tall.


> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Dec 29 2009, 08:12 PM~16126510
> *so you can just buy a golf cart and put 13'' on it
> *


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Dec 29 2009, 07:12 PM~16126510
> *so you can just buy a golf cart and put 13'' on it
> *


I have 2 of them. One thats parts , or restore. 1 that needs nothing. they are ez go marathons 1994 electric. It will be a cool project in the spring . measured some things today and the 13''' roadsters have too much reverse offset. 

What about those companys that make those amusment park rides with the old cars. I remamber those with wire wheels , rolling true


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Dec 29 2009, 07:28 PM~16126651
> *I have 2 of them.  One thats parts , or restore.  1 that needs nothing.  they are ez go marathons  1994 electric.  It will be a cool project in the spring .  measured some things today  and the 13''' roadsters have too much  reverse offset.
> 
> What about those companys that make those amusment park rides with the old cars.  I remamber those with wire wheels ,  rolling true
> *


You might have to go with standard or Front wheel drive offset if you are gonna get real sick with it and lay it out.
Good luck


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 27 2009, 05:48 PM~16104450
> *RIDING 13'S HERE
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

I need 10'' wheels DAMN... maybe visit the amusement park! LOL


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 27 2009, 09:44 PM~16106330
> *:biggrin: now just add the 1" front upper extensions and that GC will look mean.... :thumbsup:
> *


ONE OF OUR MEMBER HAS ONE
WITH TWO PUMPS 3 BATTS ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16184854
> *ONE OF OUR MEMBER HAS ONE
> WITH TWO PUMPS 3 BATTS ALREADY :biggrin:
> *


My bro's has a 4 pump competition and 4 batteries!! wtf?


----------

